# H: Tyranids, Red Rod Necrons, Chaos BFG W: Eldar/£



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

All financial transactions to be conducted via Paypal. I will take the following Eldar in trade, so long as they are assembled well (don't care about paintjob so long as they're not covered in glue).

War Walkers
Wave Serpents
Wraithlords
Storm Guardians
Fire Prisms
Anything in Finecast

*Pictures available on request of any models.*


*Tyranids*

Army colours are Mechrite Red textured bases (going for a "Martian" feel), black carapace armour with Dark Angels Green flesh/bones. Details picked out in Dheneb Stone.

11x Termagants (Sprayed black)
13x Hormagaunts (Sprayed Black)

6x Warriors with Scything Talons + Deathspitters (Basecoated in army colours)
2x Warriors with Scything Talons + Barbed Stranglers (Basecoated in army colours)
4x Warriors with Scything Talons + Rending Claws (Basecoated in army colours)
4x Warriors with Spinefists + Deathspitters (Basecoated in red and blue colours)
1x Warrior with Venom Cannon + Spinefists (Basecoated in red and blue colours)
3x Warriors with converted Lash Whips and Boneswords and Devourers (Sprayed Black)
1x Warrior with Two sets of Scything Talons (Unpainted)
1x Warrior with unattached arms (bits provided)

4x Shrikes NEED FW WINGS and they're done. (basecoated in army colours)

2x Zoanthropes (1x Sprayed Black, 1x Basecoated)

1x Winged Hive Tyrant (Old "Big head" Tyrant with Dragon Wings - Venom Cannon)
1x Converted Harpy (High Elf Dragon with 2x Venom Cannon and added bits)

1x Carnifex in pieces, needs a little TLC or fodder for Tyrannofex/Tervigon conversion.

Half a dozen Gants/Gaunts that need an arm or two

Lots and lots of Rippers and bitz.

Will take £180 the lot, plus postage.


*Necrons
*
Army colour scheme is boltgun metal with red gore armour plates, textured grass/dirt bases. IMPORTANT: This army has RED ACRYLIC PLASTIC RODS, if you want to add to it, you will need to ORDER MORE from Ebay or a plastics website.

1x Monolith (Painted to good tabletop standard)
1x Monolith (Sprayed black, needs red rods, green ones will be provided)

25x Warriors (Painted to good tabletop standard)

1x Lord on Foot (painted to good tabletop standard)

1x Wraith (painted to good tabletop standard)

2x Heavy Destroyers (painted to good tabletop standard)
2x Destroyers (Unpainted, Need red rods)
8x Destroyers (painted to good tabletop standard)

Will take £110 the lot plus postage.

*Chaos Battlefleet Gothic*

12x Cruisers, Various patterns (if interest is registered I'll go through and list them by type according to the rulebook). Painted in starfield camouflage - sprayed black, skull white flicked sparingly onto them to create star patterns, then gloss varnished.

Will take £50 the lot plus postage.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Pictures of Necrons for interested party.

Metal is Boltgun metal with black wash.
Red is GW Red Gore/Scab Red
Eyes are Ice Blue
Cabling is Enchanted Blue
Rods are acrylic rods available to order from various online retailers/ebay.

PM me on here or Bartertown (same username) if you have any more questions.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Destroyers and Lord


----------

